# Partage de fichier entre deux mac?



## Joslito (13 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Nouvel utilisateur mac, je possède un ibook G4 et un Macbook.
Lorsque je navigue dans le finder de mon macbook je constate que l'ibook apparait dans "Partagés" sous deux nom différents:

Le premier me permet de naviguer jusqu'à la "boite de dépot" mais me dit que je n'ai pas les autorisations nécessaires.
Le second (celui qui à le bon nom d'identification reseau) me dit que la connexion a échoué.

Le partage de fichier est activé sur les deux ordinateurs mais il me manque les autres étapes.
Pourriez vous m'indiquer un tuto quelque part par là??

PS: un est sous tiger l'autre sous léopard. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## anneee (14 Septembre 2008)

http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/image/tutoriaux/reseaux/reseau_2_mac.html


----------



## bompi (14 Septembre 2008)

Pour tout ces problèmes de partage, il y a, attendant de fignoler le paramétrage, la possibilité de faire des transferts facilement avec un client FTP/sFTP (tels Fugu ou Transmit). Il suffit d'activer la connexion à distance (c'est à dire la connexion avec SSH).

Comme c'est du réseau, c'est pour le forum Internet et Réseau.


----------



## bruno06 (14 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de mettre en réseau (partage de fichiers) 2 mac sans fil sous Panther (ibook) et Léopard (imac) ?

Je suis la procédure ci dessus mais lorsque j'essaye de me connecter à l'ibook il me demande un mot de passe ... Quel est ce mdp ? Celui demandé à l'allumage ? La clé wep ou autre ? il me les refuse tous ...

Si quelqu'un à une idée,

Merci.


----------



## Romuald (14 Septembre 2008)

Je pense que c'est le mot de passe de la session de l'ordi auquel tu veux te connecter, pas celui sur lequel tu es.


----------



## bruno06 (14 Septembre 2008)

oui je pense aussi mais ça ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## bompi (14 Septembre 2008)

Voir #3.


----------



## bruno06 (14 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour ton aide mais ça ne m'aide pas trop; n'y a t-il pas de solutions plus simple utilisant seulement les fonctionnalités de Mac osx ?


----------

